# Bifocals



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I've tried center and upper readers in safety classes, like them both.


----------



## Superman (Mar 19, 2019)

i use 2 separate pairs of glasses.my personal preference


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

Superman said:


> i use 2 separate pairs of glasses.my personal preference


I recently switched to two separate pairs and found this to be amazingly useful, much more than I imagined. 

When I put on my distance glasses, my field of view is not interrupted by the reading portion. This is great when walking and biking.

And most helpfully, when wearing my reading glasses I can do close electrical work and not have to tilt my head to see through the reading portion. I can actually see a much larger area. And you can work on things above you easily. Something normal bifocals does not allow.

There are two times when bifocals are more of a benefit: when watching TV while reading a book or cellphone; and when driving and glancing down at gauges. If you don't mind looking silly, you can stack both pairs and solve this problem.

One further benefit to mention: Since you are getting single vision glasses, they are usually cheaper and you can get them made at one hour labs.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

didntdoit said:


> Time to renew prescription and thought to post a thought.
> Years ago got many bits of advice from the 'old' guys.
> 1)get something to kneel on (me : I don't need a sissy pad- 'till now)
> 2)we issue you a mallet, don't use your hand (me: whatever -where's the ice pack)
> ...


I just keep a pair of cheap readers in the tool tote and then stick them in my shirt pocket.... off goes the bifocals, on goes the readers as needed. Sure saves your neck and/or leaning back so far that you fall off the ladder. :biggrin:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I have in the past turned my glasses upside down with little success.
So I am in the "two pair" crowd.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

If you can wear bi-focal (i hate them as im use to progressive lens) then you can get double D trifocals (unfortunately i have found a progressive lens with this option)

These are designed for people who have to work above your head.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

After all these years, my single lens no longer met my needs. Now, I wear progressives. Didn't have a problem adjusting. 
Only bad thing, was the price lol


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

I always had the issue of standing on a lower rung and extending my arms, or a higher rung to get closer to the wiring. Neither worked very well!
I never went the trifocals route, due to cost!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Hell with it, hell with bifocals, hell with glasses, hell with contacts. I wire blind.

I drive blind too. Stay outa my way Pilgrim.......


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> Hell with it, hell with bifocals, hell with glasses, hell with contacts. I wire blind.
> 
> I drive blind too. Stay outa my way Pilgrim.......


You're gonna need to add LSD to your toolbag so you can feel the wire colors.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Just started using Bifocal sunglasses and they work great after getting use to them. We troubleshoot outside and got tired of readers over sunglasses.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

gpop said:


> If you can wear bi-focal (i hate them as im use to progressive lens) then you can get double D trifocals (unfortunately i have found a progressive lens with this option)
> 
> These are designed for people who have to work above your head.


My brother, who preceded me in the trade, wears the trifocals (reader section both above and below). He loves em, but they are not cheap.


----------



## Corey Web (Aug 19, 2020)

I use 3M Nuvo glasses almost daily when I venture out into the streets. The built in magnification allows me to keep the glasses on without having to reach for separate readers or my prescription


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Might be time for me to get a pair of close up glasses. My prescription has gotten stronger over the years and makes reading small print up close difficult without taking my glasses off.


I don't know that I like the idea of carrying 2 pairs of safety glasses though...


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

TGGT said:


> I don't know that I like the idea of carrying 2 pairs of safety glasses though...


Go buy yourself a pair of drugstore readers for cheap and try using them for a few days. (You can use a safety cover over them.) You will be amazed at how nice it is to be able to look in all directions while you are working up close on something without tilting your head to peer through the reading portion of your bi-focals/progressives. After a few days you will be ordering safety readers because you can't imagine going back to using a single pair.


----------

